# Reuleaux DNA250 or Think Vape Finder DNA 250



## EvilOsmosis (10/10/17)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know where I can get a Reuleaux DNA250 or Think Vape Finder DNA250 locally?

-Evil


----------



## acorn (10/10/17)

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/thinkvape-finder-250-dna

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

